# free owens weatherlock flex



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

Is the helmet really so you don't lick the window?


----------



## RandyB1986 (Jan 2, 2009)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Same thing with us being a Certainteed Select ShingleMaster. The warranties are now all the same including the inspection. Difference is to be Certainteed Select you need to meet requirements, not just pay 5k a year.
> 
> Randy, did the warranties include labor costs or were they just for manufacturer defects? I'm pretty sure they were just for materials, not for materials, labor, tear off & disposal. They paid $75 a square for replacement which tells me they paid exactly to the warranty requirements.


Bamm, No it didnt include labor, it didnt even allow enough at $75 to buy new materials! The shingles were defected and started falling apart 1 1/2 years after install. This customer paid $18,000 to buy their crap and have it installed. CT paid him $7500 total to have it fixed. So he got to pay us that $7500 to go buy OC shingles....and still had a $16,000 labor bill to pay on his own. Now that is CUSTOMER SERVICE! SCREW CERTAINTEED! 

THEY DIDNT PAY EXACT WARRANTY, THEY PAID COURT ORDERED CLAIM OF $75 A SQUARE, THE COURT MADE THEM PAY! BOTTOM LINE, CUSTOMER LOST.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

RandyB1986 said:


> Bamm, No it didnt include labor, it didnt even allow enough at $75 to buy new materials! The shingles were defected and started falling apart 1 1/2 years after install. This customer paid $18,000 to buy their crap and have it installed. CT paid him $7500 total to have it fixed. So he got to pay us that $7500 to go buy OC shingles....and still had a $16,000 labor bill to pay on his own. Now that is CUSTOMER SERVICE! SCREW CERTAINTEED!
> 
> THEY DIDNT PAY EXACT WARRANTY, THEY PAID COURT ORDERED CLAIM OF $75 A SQUARE, THE COURT MADE THEM PAY! BOTTOM LINE, CUSTOMER LOST.


I don't think you've read the actual warranty.

I have a hard time imaging their three tab costing more than $75 a square when it was originally installed. Unless the homeowner paid for and got the extended Surestart warranty, all that they cover is the cost of the shingles at the rate they were when originally installed, just like the warranty says. 


I get your point of view, that they screwed the customer but I think they did exactly what the warranty said.

On that note, just Friday afternoon I got a call from a guy at CT who told me a customer who purchased a CT 5-star warranty in my area has a workmanship issue from a company no longer in business (technically name change). We are working out the details for me to go to fix it.


----------



## FerrisHI (Oct 20, 2010)

Long story short i've heard bad stories about all the companies and I'm a Platinum OC guy and i've heard them about OC but what i haven't heard is when your a master elite, platinum, Certainteed ShingleMaster when you are a top installer of their roofs they will stand behind you...they are a business and dont want to lose their best salesman..Lets face it these places are large corporations and thats what they do pay the least amount as possible...i dont agree with it all...JMO


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

RandyB1986 said:


> Bamm, No it didnt include labor, it didnt even allow enough at $75 to buy new materials! The shingles were defected and started falling apart 1 1/2 years after install. This customer paid $18,000 to buy their crap and have it installed. CT paid him $7500 total to have it fixed. So he got to pay us that $7500 to go buy OC shingles....and still had a $16,000 labor bill to pay on his own. Now that is CUSTOMER SERVICE! SCREW CERTAINTEED!
> 
> THEY DIDNT PAY EXACT WARRANTY, THEY PAID COURT ORDERED CLAIM OF $75 A SQUARE, THE COURT MADE THEM PAY! BOTTOM LINE, CUSTOMER LOST.


Ahh... I think your caps lock is stuck on...


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

isn't this supposed to be a thread about what a great guy i am:whistling


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

You are right Tom, hopefully we didn't steal all your thunder.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Tom Struble said:


> isn't this supposed to be a thread about what a great guy i am:whistling


Now I can tell you have a sense of humor.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

:huh::sneaky2:


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

Last week I ripped and reinstalled some slate and then prepped some valleys for the 47 square metal roof we will be going whole hog on and even found some time to put in and flash 2, 3 inch and a 10 inch vent in a rubber (epdm because grumpy liked it when you differentiate)...

*And I am still Tickled that OC GAVE me a couple rolls of Ice and Water shield..*

Thanks again Tom :thumbsup:

Happy Easter


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Does anyone else think it would make more sense if roofing materials were cheaper and lasted only 10 years or so max?


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Does anyone else think it would make more sense if roofing materials were cheaper and lasted only 10 years or so max?


With alot of the news builds around here , because of the way they have gotten done they will be real lucky if they even make it 10 years. 

If the material was cheaper and not last as long it would mean more replacement there by creating more work work for a guy, So in the end you just might make a fair living.


----------



## RandyB1986 (Jan 2, 2009)

BamBamm5144 said:


> I have a hard time imaging their three tab costing more than $75 a square when it was originally installed. Unless the homeowner paid for and got the extended Surestart warranty, all that they cover is the cost of the shingles at the rate they were when originally installed, just like the warranty says.



How long does the regular Surestart warranty they brag about last? They say 3-10 years. This house the shingles lasted 18 months. Under Surestart they state in first 3 years all materials and labor, if defective. So which is it?

BTW.......Thanks Tom!


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

RandyB1986 said:


> How long does the regular Surestart warranty they brag about last? They say 3-10 years. This house the shingles lasted 18 months. Under Surestart they state in first 3 years all materials and labor, if defective. So which is it?
> 
> BTW.......Thanks Tom!


And what year were the shingles installed and what kind?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Does anyone else think it would make more sense if roofing materials were cheaper and lasted only 10 years or so max?


thats a great question:thumbsup:..we should talk more about that:confused1:..idk.. do you think it is?


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Tom Struble said:


> thats a great question:thumbsup:..we should talk more about that:confused1:..idk.. do you think it is?


That's funny right there.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

Realistically I think 15-20 is reasonable. A friend who is a competitor roofer here tells me he never discusses warranties. Picks a color. 

I really wonder the warranty authenticity in the deep south.


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

Today I finally my samples. Two rolls. Don't do roofs so if anyone is close and wants em, you can have them


----------



## Nick1001 (Nov 4, 2012)

I live in Glenside, probably not too far from you. I'll take them.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

I have a couple rolls for you too Nick. I'll never use 2 rolls but I'll keep one for flashing. You're welcome to the other one when I see you on Monday. Do you want some unused vented beadboard soffit too while you're here. :laughing:


----------



## Nick1001 (Nov 4, 2012)

Ok thanks. I've making a list of things I want to check out again. Hopefully I'll have a nice kitchen nailed down by the end of the weekend.


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

Nick1001 said:


> I live in Glenside, probably not too far from you. I'll take them.


Real close. I could drop em off


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm always up for meeting other CT members, if you need a few tools or want a deal Kam Nick and I are meeting in Feasterville to check out a contractor that having a going out of business sale on Monday at 5pm. Stop on by, maybe you'll see something you like or need. I promise there will be good deals there. PM me if you want the info.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

kambrooks said:


> Today I finally my samples. Two rolls. Don't do roofs so if anyone is close and wants em, you can have them


I've got 4 rolls,,,,,,,,Can't get rid of them on CL.


----------



## Nick1001 (Nov 4, 2012)

kambrooks said:


> Real close. I could drop em off


Pm me and we can set something up
Thanks


----------

